# Immature eggs, low fert on high-dose Menopur?



## dulcinea (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Anyone here use a Menopur-only protocol and have a lot of immature eggs at retrieval?

This cycle, I was put on all-Menopur at a high dose (I don't respond well to low dose) and out of 14 eggs retrieved only 6 were mature and only 2 of those fertilized.

I'm especially baffled because last cycle (Oct/Nov), I was on a very similar protocol and had great results for my age: 11 retrieved, 10 mature, 7 fert. (Ended up with 3 high quality blasts, with one euploid, but it was a BFN). The only difference between the two cycles is that last cycle I was doing 50% Bravelle 50% Menopur. I keep reading that too much Menopur is a bad thing for egg quality, but have also seen posts from women who had lots of immature eggs on a Menopur protocol. 

I went from 90% maturity and 70% fert to under 50% maturity and 33% fert (of mature eggs). Follicles were sized OK and E2 levels were very high (a bit too high in fact, I was at risk for OHSS).

For cycles so similar, I can only think that the Menopur is to blame for the terrible results. I'm mystified why my protocol was changed, but I guess my RE will have some excuse when we meet with him. In the mean time, I'd like to hear others' experiences with high-dose Menopur, in particular # of immature eggs and unfertilized eggs.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *Dulcinea*,

Sorry to hear of your failed cycle 

My last cycle i was on 450 Menopur from start to finish. We got 7 eggs, 6 were mature and all 6 fertilised.
Maybe you just don't respond well to Menopur? I'm sure some respond better to some drugs than others, hopefully your consultant will have some answers for you. X


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi dulcinea.  For me it's just the opposite.  I was always on gonal f and had three different outcomes  (see my signature) including my last disastrous cycle where I had 13 eggs retrieved and 11 of them were immature! Now my RE suggests to take Menopur as it has LH in it and he thinks it may help mature eggs 'in the second part of the maturation process' whatever that means. I just cannot find anything  online about it and I am so worried that I am just a guinea pig for them. I wish there was any information out there about it.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

For my only own egg cycle I had max dose of menopur for 12 days, got 4 mature eggs from 4 follicles with 100% fert, was bfn though. I had a donor cycle a few days ago with mostly immature eggs but they took her to transfer after 9 days so think it was that 

L x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I used menopur and responded well to it and had 14 out of 15 mature eggs. I think it's sadly that some people respond better to some drugs than others. 

Sorry you had a bad time with it xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

For my NHS cycle in Jan I was Gonal F and Menopur and I had five eggs, only one mature and it didn't fertilise. They did suggest maximum dose Menopur as an alternative if I stuck at the same clinic, but I think that what I really needed was more monitoring because I was clearly sent to egg collection too early. I'm with ARGC now precisely because they monitor excessively. Don't know what Meds I'll be on yet though.


----------



## kesh81 (Oct 18, 2014)

In December i was on Menopur. I have an AMH of 35.25 so they started me on 150. I had barely any response after 1 week so i was moved up to 225. Again very little response so in the end i was on 300 for 18 days. I did get 13 mature eggs out of 16 collected in the end but it took a long time to get there and only 7 eggs fertilised. I am stimming again now on Menopur and have so far been stimming for 14 days on 225 and they say i'm still not ready for egg collection as i only have 2 mature eggs and the rest are still very small :-( guess we all respond differently to different drugs but i just don't think the menopur is right for me.


----------

